# March 2012 Meeting



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

March meeting is hosted by member Cindy ****en. She has vivariums and a wonderful Dart Frog room. She will be telling us how we can also keep these amazing little amphibians. Please note that this meeting is on SATURDAY.

WHEN: Saturday, March 17, 1-3 pm
WHERE: Cindy ****en's home
TOPIC: Vivariums
WHAT TO BRING: Plants to trade, refreshments.

You can read more about her frogs and set-ups at:
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/

Please remember that you must be a club member on our members list to be allowed into her gated community. If you are a visitor to our club YOU MUST email or call Cindy by FRIDAY, March 16 in order to be put on the list to gain entrance into her community.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sounds cool, so cindy this won't be at your shop? how hard is it to build a vivarium. I'm going to do some reading.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

A meeting that i can go to!!!
I couldn't go to other ones because it was on Sunday.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to come but I have no idea where Cindy lives. Could somebody let me know and make sure I am on the lists. I just joined last meeting and still have many questions such as, what it an imersed tank.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

stmarshall said:


> I want to come but I have no idea where Cindy lives. Could somebody let me know and make sure I am on the lists.


Below is a link to the Meeting Information page on our website. Once there, click the link for meeting location and contact information

*DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting Information*



stmarshall said:


> what it an imersed tank


Emersed growth is a fact of life for many aquarium plants. Most aquarium plants are amphibious, or are adapted to grow both out of the water and in the water depending on the season. When the rainy season in the tropics occurs, plants that have been growing above the water level are usually submerged. Immersed (submerged) means the plant was grown completely underwater, whereas emersed the plant is grown completely out of the water. Virtually all aquatic plants sold at stores are grown emersed, because it's more economical for aquatic plant nurseries to grow them that way. It allows the plants to grow and propagate much faster due to the easier and greater access to light and CO2. The only exceptions are plants that are strictly aquatic - eg, Vallisneria.

Plants usually take on different forms in either their emersed and immersed state, and generally require a short period to convert from one to the other. So if you buy plants from your LFS, which were in all likelihood grown emersed, it could take some time before they convert and start growing again. During this time, it isn't unusual for their "terrestrial" leaves to fall, melt or die before the new "aquatic" leaves start coming in.

Partial Source: Difference between immersed and emersed plants.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Poison dart frogs???

bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

only there saliva, if i remember right... it's basicly like a few bee stinks.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey Joey,
I closed the shop a few years ago, so we will be at my home.

Bob, 
these are the dart frogs, however the ones I have are all captive bred. It is believed the frogs diet in the wild dictates their toxicity, and since we do not duplicate their wild diet they are harmless.

It is the skin secretions from the dart frogs that native Indians used to tip their blow gun darts.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oh cool, so I could bring one home and not have to worry.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

hey guys I will be in town that weekend so I might be able to go! Can ya put me on the list? West Texas is not much on aquarium plants, mostly reefs and african cichlid people.

Forgot to mention anytime anybody is in Midland Odessa, gimme a holler! I miss talking fish and plants with people. 

-Tyler Hargrove


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> hey guys I will be in town that weekend so I might be able to go! Can ya put me on the list? West Texas is not much on aquarium plants, mostly reefs and african cichlid people.
> 
> Forgot to mention anytime anybody is in Midland Odessa, gimme a holler! I miss talking fish and plants with people.
> 
> -Tyler Hargrove


We miss you Tyler. Please go to our webpage and get the email to email Cindy and let her know to add you to her list. We can't do it - she has to add you. It will be good to see you again!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope everyone is excited about this month's meeting. It's gonna be so much fun! We have many experts in our club and Cindy is surely one of them! If you have ever been interested in Vivariums this meeting is for you!!

As always we will want to bring refreshments and plants to trade. We will have door prizes as well. 

Don't forget to renew your dues so that your name will be on the list as this is a gated community. If you aren't a member you need to email or call Cindy by FRIDAY, March 16th for her to add you to the admitting list.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Hope everyone is excited about this month's meeting. It's gonna be so much fun!


*I am.... I am!!!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone this Saturday for Trading -O- The Green (aka plant swap) on St. Patty's day.

As Tex Gal mentioned, I will need everyone's name that is planning on attending so I can let the front 
gate know.
Please keep in mind that the frog room is small and can only handle about 4-5 people at a time, so we will need to take turns circulating in and out. 
See you on Saturday!
Cindy *


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll be making the meeting.. About to be on flight!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pm pls for the meeting address. Checking to see if its close to hm.

Thanks
Sherwin


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

wwh2694 said:


> Pm pls for the meeting address. Checking to see if its close to hm.
> 
> Thanks
> Sherwin


Sherwin please read this thread. It tells you how to get the address
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/74457-how-find-monthly-meeting-address.html


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks tried that but for some reason it gives me error, the problem is my computer. Anyways i got the address.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I enjoyed the meeting today. It was very informative. Cindy is a most gracious host and answered all of our questions. Her frogs and set ups are awesome. Thanks Cindy for hosting the meeting.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I hate that I missed the meeting but I've just not been doing so well with the death of my beloved grandmother (aka mom)...so glad all had a good time. I wanted to see Cindy's set ups but I'm sure there will be another time.

Kim, I'll try to get the plants we talked about to you in the future as you're not too far from me. Again, i'm sorry i missed it but i think you all understand why.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cindy, thanks again for hosting! Everything I saw was so impressive words fail.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Wow...what a fun time!
Thanks everybody for coming out, I enjoyed it and I think the frogs did too,
those that couldn't make it we missed you!
Cindy*


----------

